# Do you know any American car insurance companies that insure Americans and Mexicans?



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm an American and I live in Mexico. I am taking a car from the States here. My wife is Mexican. Does anyone know any American insurance companies that will insure my car for American and Mexican drivers?

Thanks...


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Why are you looking for an American insurer? I think you would be better off with a Mexican insurer, plus some temporary insurance for the portion of your trip that is in the U.S. until you cross the border.

The coverage you’d get from a Mexican insurer could include personal service from an agent who will show up in person if you are in an accident, and call for a lawyer if you need one. I doubt a U.S. insurer could provide that; correct me, people, if I’m wrong.


----------



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

That's true. It's just that my Spanish isn't too great and I hate having my wife translate everything for me.. especially when it comes to something like car insurance.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It would be worse if you had an accident in Mexico with no local agent or lawyer to call on! This is one case where it’s worth taking the sensible option, in my opinion, even if it makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

A lot of people use Mexico Auto Insurance Mexican Insurance. they have mexican insurance for only US and Canadian cars etc. They have the real deal mexican auto insurance. 

Good people and you can apllpy on line. They are based in Tucson and Nogales AZ


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must be insured by a Mexican insurance company; no way around that.
As for bringing down a car; you might want to consider your immigration status as the spouse of a Mexican. You will be eligible for Residente Permanente status, which prohibits you from driving a US plated car. You can only stay as a Residente Temporal for 4 years, when Residente Permanente comes into play anyway; so, why not buy your car in Mexico and solve that problem, as well as the hassle and expense of temporary importation fees and deposits. If your wife drives, she will also avoid the real hassle of having to prove she is your wife and entitled to drive a foreign plated car; which is otherwise prohibited for her.
There is a lot to consideer, other than just the insurance.


----------

